
MypyC, native code Python compiler being developed by Dropbox - erokar
https://mail.python.org/pipermail/python-dev/2018-August/154951.html
======
devxpy
> Cython is a relatively complex and still poorly documented language

Totally agree. I tried some time ago, was quite hard to setup. If they can
mypyc just work out of the box, it would be really nice.

Compiling python to C not only has obvious performance advantages but also the
fact that it will enable a Web Assembly compilation target to be a thing.

